
URGENT: Congress Wants To Make Streaming A Felony | Demand Progress - ColinWright
http://act.demandprogress.org/sign/ten_strikes
======
tzs
Already discussed multiple times here, except with links to reputable sites
and without the ridiculous hysteria:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2665672>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2553927>

